# Listing Books in Calibre/Kindle 3



## abhiroopb (Sep 13, 2010)

I use Calibre to manage my ebooks on the Kindle 3.

I was wondering if there was some way I could auto-generate a list of books I have on either the desktop software or on the device.

Thanks!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

abhiroopb said:


> I use Calibre to manage my ebooks on the Kindle 3.
> 
> I was wondering if there was some way I could auto-generate a list of books I have on either the desktop software or on the device.
> 
> Thanks!


This isn't an auto-generate method, but it will give you a text file showing all the books you have on your kindle.

1. Connect your kindle to your PC or Mac via USB
2. Open a command prompt on your PC or Mac
3a. If you are using a PC, enter "dir > filename.txt"
3b. If you are using a Mac, enter "ls > filename.txt"

You can replace filename above with any name you want. Just make sure it ends with .txt.


----------



## slkissinger (Jul 29, 2010)

From Calibre, here's 1 way that might work for you.

In Calibre, highlight all the books about which you want a list.
Right-click, and select Convert Books, and select "Create Catalog of Books in your Calibre Library".  Since you've explicitly selected some books, the catalogue will only include those highlighted books.
Confirm the Catalogue format is "csv" (it can be anything, but if you want it to be text-file-like, csv is your best bet)
Give it a name; OK.

Once it's done, you now have a new "book" called the name you gave it.  If you save that "book" to disk (like your My documents folder).  Assuming you have a spreadsheet application like Excel, Excel will want to open up the .csv file.

Note: by default, when you create a catalogue, you might get attributes you do not really want.  If all you want is author and title, prior to hitting OK during catalogue creation, look at the "CSV/XML Options", and only select those attributes you want (like only select "Authors" and "Title" and unselect the rest)


----------



## abhiroopb (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks that was really helpful!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Calibre also let's you create a catalog that can reside on your kindle.  In the search line you type in the words: ondevice.  Once you do this, it will provide you a list of ONLY the books on your device.  After that, click the Convert Books button and choose Create catalog of books, once catalog is created, send to your Kindle.  Your catalog will now only show books that are on your Kindle.  I use this function all the time.


----------

